# Sunrise over the Sea of Galilee (from Tiberias)



## Jacob Ben Avraham (Jul 30, 2015)

This is the sun coming up from behind the mountains of Golan, the Sea of Galilee is ready for another hot, sunny day.  The residents of Tiberius await today's activities.  This place can talk of memories of long ago, Peter the fisherman, Yeshua who calmed these (now quiet) waters, Peter who tried to walk, but sank, once taking his eyes off the master
Today, I swam in these waters, bringing up two pair of sunglasses and an old saucer marked "Naaman" fine porcelain, Israel" the fish are persistently nibbling at swimmers' feet.  (taken with a walmart disposable camera)


----------



## deeky (Jul 30, 2015)

As far as a photo, eh, it's a disposable camera photo.....

But hang on to it.  I woke up to that same sunrise one morning.  The week prior I watched a series of sunrises across the Dead See from the Ein Gedi archeological site.  Hard to work when that is happening.  These shots are much more about invoking the memories than creating wall-hangers.


----------



## limr (Jul 30, 2015)

I disagree. It's not just a "disposable camera photo." No, it's not the saturated, smooth water, pin sharp landscape image that dominates these days, but that doesn't mean it's a throwaway snapshot.

The colors are lovely and subtle. I love the texture in the water - the reflections and layering of color create a nice depth. There's a quiet mood to this photo, something I can't say for the dozens of other sunset pictures I've seen recently that are processed within inches of their lives.

What I would do is to crop the top part of it to keep the emphasis on the water. There isn't much happening above that lower bank of clouds. There are also a couple of dust spots that can be cloned out.


----------

